# What´s your favorite classic car?



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Hi.

Everybody knows that the americans are the "Car nation". When i look at ebay how many survivors from all over the decades are still on the road, it takes me no wonder. Me personally love your cars very much, especially these american dreamcruisers from the 50ths to the mid 70ths. Currently it´s the Buick Riviera Boattail and I see at the prizes, that this funny monster becomes a classic of high value. What´s your american dreamcar?


----------



## Oddball

I have a few...


----------



## Revere

Mustang convertibles.


----------



## Sallow

1968 Shelby Cobra.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZY0kqrR6TA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

My favorite obscure classic:


----------



## Mr Natural




----------



## Sunni Man

*55, 56, & 57 Chevy Nomad Wagons*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuW_Kif9i0Q[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

I like the Aston Martin DB5.












The early Corvettes are sexy too.


----------



## Missourian

I've got one for the 70's,  60's and 50's -
'76 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible.


I had one Identical to this one.







'66 Buick Riviera.







'51 Chevy Fastback

I had a '53 Styleline but never a fastback.




​
EDIT - I never realized this,  but my favorite classics are all GM's,  yet in daily drivers,  we buy nothing but Fords.


----------



## Oddball

Nothing says "classic" more than an old school road boat, complete with the three-body trunk.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Mr Clean said:


>



i can´t imagine that there was a time when these artworks went to the junkyard. 

Well, it seems to be the usual suspects. What was the last "real" classic. Are there cars from the 80ths or 90ths which would become a dreamcar of tomorrow?

I like these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i wonder how cheap they are on ebay. probably is the maintenance of these beauties beyond any affordability. 

btw: i just found this:






Golf 2 with an northstar engine. Well, engeneering is our faible...


----------



## Mini 14

I drive a 72 Bronco every day (not all original anymore, it has a 351  , but the Mercury 8 may be the greatest American car ever made.


----------



## HUGGY

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can´t imagine that there was a time when these artworks went to the junkyard.
> 
> Well, it seems to be the usual suspects. What was the last "real" classic. Are there cars from the 80ths or 90ths which would become a dreamcar of tomorrow?
> 
> I like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i wonder how cheap they are on ebay. probably is the maintenance of these beauties beyond any affordability.
> 
> btw: i just found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf 2 with an northstar engine. Well, engeneering is our faible...
Click to expand...


    I drive an El Dorado just like the one in the pic except mine has the Landau top and the factory mag wheels.  It's a real smooth ride.


----------



## Granny

I don't know which would be my favorite car - but at least I could identify the makes of cars way back when.  Today?  No so much - they all look alike.


----------



## Ernie S.

I actually owned one of these back in high school


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Ernie S. said:


> I actually owned one of these back in high school



mrrrn...smoooooth....that´s what i call an american...


----------



## Sunni Man

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually owned one of these back in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrrrn...smoooooth....that´s what i call an american...
Click to expand...


59 Chevy with the "cat's eye" tail lights.


----------



## del

my dad had one of these...






my mom had this..






the caddy was about a foot longer than the station wagon. the door weighed as much as my cabrio. 

500cid in the caddy; mom had to make do with a measly 390


----------



## JWBooth

Oh goodness, so many...




1936 Cord





1930's Packards (1933 shown)


----------



## JWBooth

So, so many...





I have always had a thing for Hudson pickups... (1946 shown)





and Studebaker Hawks...


----------



## zzzz

Owned one of these back in the 70's. It was not pink of course but green.


----------



## JWBooth

so, very many....





LaSalle, the last tasteful Caddys (1937 Coupe shown)





Auburn, class, taste, elegance, power...


----------



## JWBooth

When all is said and done, its gotta be a Duesenberg


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Hi.
> 
> Everybody knows that the americans are the "Car nation". When i look at ebay how many survivors from all over the decades are still on the road, it takes me no wonder. Me personally love your cars very much, especially these american dreamcruisers from the 50ths to the mid 70ths. Currently it´s the Buick Riviera Boattail and I see at the prizes, that this funny monster becomes a classic of high value. What´s your american dreamcar?



Some of the classics I've worked on that I've liked a lot

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avqBg19e8rI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrHPY_Sfyto[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUYpp8FFmM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixoCtUiMozU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOpqaCSlp20[/ame]   you can hear my boston accent in the last one, lol.


----------



## JWBooth

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Some of the classics I've worked on that I've liked a lot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avqBg19e8rI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrHPY_Sfyto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUYpp8FFmM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixoCtUiMozU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOpqaCSlp20   you can hear my boston accent in the last one, lol.



Nice work


----------



## boedicca

This is my favorite:

Video of Romancing the Road by Growing Bolder, at growingbolder.com


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJc5NxtoGAQ]Go Granny![/ame]


----------



## 007




----------



## asaratis

MG TF
MG TC
'64 Ferrari GTO 
'64 Pontiac GTO


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Mr Natural




----------



## Sheldon

Pale Rider said:


>



Love it.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## iamwhatiseem

69 Mustang Mach1...nothing says muscle like this car.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sunni Man said:


> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually owned one of these back in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrrrn...smoooooth....that´s what i call an american...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 59 Chevy with the "cat's eye" tail lights.
Click to expand...


Mine was the 348 CID Tri-Power. Pretty damned fast for it's day.


----------



## Sarah G

Raises hand...  Love the muscle cars too.






I love Camaros and Mustangs too.  Corvets have a different feel for me, they're pretty but I'd rather drive a Mustang.


----------



## Mr Natural




----------



## Ernie S.

JWBooth said:


> When all is said and done, its gotta be a Duesenberg



Back about 20 years ago, I had a heavily customized Harley FXRS. I was riding on US 1 in Norwalk CT when a Deusenberg SSJ pulled up along side at a light. He said "Nice bike!" to which I replied, "Nice car. Want to trade?". He said, "Throw in a half million and I'll consider it."


----------



## California Girl

I have lots of favs..... among them this one... a TVR Griffith 500. 


And this...






A TVR Chimera.

I like TVRs.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Sarah G

Oddball said:


>





Pretty...


----------



## Big Black Dog

I lost my virginity in the back seat of a 57 Chevy so I would have to say that is my favorite classic car.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Zoom-boing

This is the car I drove in my 20's.  Bought it off my dad.  It was a diesel.    He thought that was the wave of the future or something.  Aside from the putziness of being a diesel, it was one sweet ride.  Simply gorgeous.  I mean, LOOK at the thing!  It blew head gasket on the highway and well, yeah.







My fav classic?






and


----------



## westwall

No question it is the GT40!


----------



## Oddball

Sweet mafia staff car!


----------



## R.C. Christian

Wow, 3 pages and nobody has posted a picture of a filthy POS 68 Camaro. My hope for this site has been restored.


----------



## Ernie S.

I almost married one of these. It came with a cute blond named Maryann. 1967 Lamborghini Miura. I drove it at 175 mph


----------



## daveman

The Lotus 7:






I want to build a replica.


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> The Lotus 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build a replica.






Yes the 7 was an outstanding car from the Colin Chapman stable.  You can get a Caterham 7 and have even _more_ power!


Caterham Cars


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lotus 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build a replica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 7 was an outstanding car from the Colin Chapman stable.  You can get a Caterham 7 and have even _more_ power!
> 
> 
> Caterham Cars
Click to expand...

It's no fun _buying_ one!  I want to _build_ one!  

And I want to put a 350 Chevy in it.


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lotus 7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build a replica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 7 was an outstanding car from the Colin Chapman stable.  You can get a Caterham 7 and have even _more_ power!
> 
> 
> Caterham Cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no fun _buying_ one!  I want to _build_ one!
> 
> And I want to put a 350 Chevy in it.
Click to expand...





Caterham sells kits dood!


----------



## MikeK

Missourian said:


> I've got one for the 70's,  60's and 50's -
> '76 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible.
> 
> 
> I had one Identical to this one.



I believe the '76 Eldorado convertible was the most beautiful car ever made.  (But I prefer red with white interior and top.)​


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

agreed. Loved it in "elvis has left the building" (one of the last movies with kim basinger) and "The big easy" (with dennis quaid and ellen barkin)


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

are some of these still alive?






@daveman: Have you ever sat in one? These lotus super 7 are damn small and flat. Aren´t you afraid to get eaten by the next truck?

@oddball: studebaker avanti. strange, but cool somehow. 

why had this been this big business crash?


----------



## Ringel05

What´s your favorite classic car?

Pullman.


----------



## code1211

All these pictures and not a single GOAT?

The fly-guys coming back from Viet nam when I was in school had these and other muscle cars.  442.  

'67 was my favorite, but the '69 was the kind that my girlfriends older brother drove and that she eventually bought.

Loved that '64 Stingray!  That scoop side vette was sweet.

I owned an LTD with about a 400 CI engine that just about flew and was so smoooooth accelerating.  Front seat was like a living room couch.  Power steering was absolutely effortless.  Suspension was like a cloud.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

what´s a goat?


----------



## Ringel05

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> what´s a goat?



A classic GTO, commonly referred to as a goat.


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 7 was an outstanding car from the Colin Chapman stable.  You can get a Caterham 7 and have even _more_ power!
> 
> 
> Caterham Cars
> 
> 
> 
> It's no fun _buying_ one!  I want to _build_ one!
> 
> And I want to put a 350 Chevy in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caterham sells kits dood!
Click to expand...

I know.  But it'd be more satisfying to build it from the ground up.  

Besides, I don't like the nose.  I want to do something similar to this:  http://www.motorator.com/uploads/blog_images/0000/0772/FFR_Hot_Rod_Fenders_1.jpg


----------



## daveman

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> @daveman: Have you ever sat in one? These lotus super 7 are damn small and flat. Aren´t you afraid to get eaten by the next truck?[/IMG]


Not with a 350 (5.7 liters) in it.


----------



## code1211

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> what´s a goat?





I'm going to asume your not from around here.

"GOAT" is what a GTO is called.  It's kind of like spelling GTO sideways.  It was a Pontiac Tempest with an outsized engine.  My brother had a Powder Blue Tempest with a white ragtop.  By today's standards, the thing was hung together with airplane model glue and press board, but it had nice lines and weighed about 10 pounds so the big engines and 4-barrel carbs just about made pavement an afterthought.

Slide the Beach Boys Greatest Hits into the 8-Track and fly low.


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no fun _buying_ one!  I want to _build_ one!
> 
> And I want to put a 350 Chevy in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caterham sells kits dood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  But it'd be more satisfying to build it from the ground up.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the nose.  I want to do something similar to this:  http://www.motorator.com/uploads/blog_images/0000/0772/FFR_Hot_Rod_Fenders_1.jpg
Click to expand...





Ahh yes the classic 30's look.  I'll stick with the original look I would rather go fast than look cool!


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> @daveman: Have you ever sat in one? These lotus super 7 are damn small and flat. Aren´t you afraid to get eaten by the next truck?[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Not with a 350 (5.7 liters) in it.
Click to expand...





A friend of mine squeezed a small block Chevy V-8 into a Triumph TR-4 back in the 1970's.  The radiator was repositioned flat on the bottom with two fans blowing air through it.  The battery had to be moved to the trunk, the oil cooler was in the trunk as well.  He got 10 speeding tickets in about a month and the judge took it away from him!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## SFC Ollie

Great thread, I can't wait for the first Monday in May when we start our weekly car shows again. For a village of 1200, we manage to get 200+ classic cars every week. It is an awesome show. I'll take some pics this summer.

Anyway the number one classic car as far as I am concerned has to be the 68 Boss


----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


>





I have the complete front suspension assembly for one of those little darlings!  NOS too!


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

Oddball said:


>



No. They DIDN´T smash one of these in "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"

That was a modified MGB.

Just wanted to clear that out!


----------



## Oddball

westwall said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the complete front suspension assembly for one of those little darlings!  NOS too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

code1211 said:


> All these pictures and not a single GOAT?
> 
> The fly-guys coming back from Viet nam when I was in school had these and other muscle cars.  442.
> 
> '67 was my favorite, but the '69 was the kind that my girlfriends older brother drove and that she eventually bought.
> 
> Loved that '64 Stingray!  That scoop side vette was sweet.
> 
> I owned an LTD with about a 400 CI engine that just about flew and was so smoooooth accelerating.  Front seat was like a living room couch.  Power steering was absolutely effortless.  Suspension was like a cloud.


A buddy in highschool had a first year '64 389" tripower damn! What a car.


----------



## del




----------



## Oddball

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. They DIDN´T smash one of these in "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"
> 
> That was a modified MGB.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that out!
Click to expand...

Yes....It was a repro, like this one:


----------



## del




----------



## del

owned this in yellow


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caterham sells kits dood!
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  But it'd be more satisfying to build it from the ground up.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the nose.  I want to do something similar to this:  http://www.motorator.com/uploads/blog_images/0000/0772/FFR_Hot_Rod_Fenders_1.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes the classic 30's look.  I'll stick with the original look I would rather go fast than look cool!
Click to expand...

  Not interested in racing or autocross.  I just want a cruiser with a powerful Chevy 350 sound.   And, of course, the sheer pleasure of the building process.


----------



## Ernie S.

A co-worker offered to sell me one of these for $3,500 back in '74 or '75.
 I asked my dad to loan me 2 grand to buy it and he said, "What the hell you want with a Cobra?"


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> @daveman: Have you ever sat in one? These lotus super 7 are damn small and flat. Aren´t you afraid to get eaten by the next truck?[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Not with a 350 (5.7 liters) in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine squeezed a small block Chevy V-8 into a Triumph TR-4 back in the 1970's.  The radiator was repositioned flat on the bottom with two fans blowing air through it.  The battery had to be moved to the trunk, the oil cooler was in the trunk as well.  He got 10 speeding tickets in about a month and the judge took it away from him!
Click to expand...


  I believe it!


----------



## Blagger

A real American classic:


----------



## SFC Ollie

Drove one of these to my Senior Prom.... Looks to be in about the same shape...


----------



## SFC Ollie

I owned one of these for about 5 months in 74-75. Guy I sold it to wrapped it around a telephone pole 2 weeks later.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


>






OK, we know you're odd, but _really_ an AMX?  Man you are an odd...ball


----------



## Oddball

The 390 is bloody fast and the chassis is unusually  well balanced, for an early '70s muscle car.


----------



## SFC Ollie

westwall said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we know you're odd, but _really_ an AMX?  Man you are an odd...ball
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what, I had a 78 AMX in Germany, and I was dealing with the BMW's on the autobahn.  Had a top end of somewhere around 140 MPH. not sure how much higher that's as high as the speedometer went.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut

youn know these crappy dog´s bone fords? I thought they were been in europe only






another american dreamcar of me


----------



## JWBooth

'58 Olds

Dad swore that Oldsmobile had thirty people on the assembly line with huge boxes of chrome stuff dipped in glue whose sole responsibility was to throw handfuls at these cars. Whatever stuck wherever...that's how it left the plant.


----------



## Grace

I don't have a pic of it, but it was a 1970 GTO. Metallic Blue. Loved that car.


----------



## Ringel05

I still like the Pullmans.  Luxurious.....


----------



## Douger

66 Comet Cyclone GT


----------



## editec

There's so many cool old cars it's hard to settle on just one.

This '36 Cord Roadmaster one is, I think, the first classic auto I'd buy if I were a collector and money meant nothing to me.

here's a link to its specs

1936 Cord 810 car technical specifications from Carfolio.com - 2 door 4.7 litre (4729 cc) V8 126.7 PS, 4 speed manual


----------



## SFC Ollie

Just 2 more months before our Monday Night car shows start again. I promise I'll take some pics or a video this year.


----------



## blastoff

50s - 60s VW Beetles and MGs.  I've had several or each over the years, currently a '52 split rear window Beetle and a '56 MGA.


----------



## peach174

1950's Ford Thunderbird


----------



## BULLITT65

Hey ODDBALL your AAR Cuda looks nice can you tell us more about it? (is it a 4 speed?, how long have you had it, etc)


----------



## koshergrl

My son is restoring one of these: 






  He totally rebuilt the engine and all the guts; he's replaced whatever it is that prevented the doors from shutting properly; the thing sounds like a monster. Don't ask me what sort of engine, but it's huge and amazing. He's bondo-ed and sand blasted and primered....he's got the spoiler...he comes to my place almost every weekend to work on it. We call it "the family car" but it's  balls to the wall badass.


----------



## asaratis

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. Sauerkraut said:
> 
> 
> 
> what´s a goat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A classic GTO, commonly referred to as a goat.
Click to expand...


That's almost exactly the car I owned for a good while...got it for my 21st birthday.

Though the image tag says it's a 1969...it is actually a 1964..the first year for the GTOs and the only year they had exposed horizontal headlights.


Flip through this gallery of the older GTOs  1964-1969  ('68 missing)
http://photogallery.classiccars.com...0&ssy=1964&sey=1969&sm=Pontiac&smo=GTO&xo=hmn

Mine was Midnight Blue, as that one appears to be.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Anything not made by Genital Motors.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I actually have to reverse myself. I had fond memories of the 66 Chevelle. I loved that old car. But I draw the line there. I despise genital motors and especially modern Camaros. What a pile of shit that car is.


----------



## koshergrl

My first car:






  'cept mine had a vinyl top.


----------



## S.J.




----------



## asaratis

Ah, yes!  The FIN era!

My dad had a '57 Dodge..push button shift and all that jazz!


----------



## TemplarKormac

1992 Dodge Viper RT/10


----------



## Darkwind

I had one looked just like this:


----------



## Darkwind

Grandfather owned one of these when I was knee high to a jackrabbit...






You could beat on it with a sledge, shoot it with a 06, throw it off of a cliff....Ramblers just lived forever.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> Hi.
> 
> Everybody knows that the americans are the "Car nation". When i look at ebay how many survivors from all over the decades are still on the road, it takes me no wonder. Me personally love your cars very much, especially these american dreamcruisers from the 50ths to the mid 70ths. Currently it´s the Buick Riviera Boattail and I see at the prizes, that this funny monster becomes a classic of high value. What´s your american dreamcar?



I'd seldom go on a trip with acquaintances not in my family when I was a kid, but one of the few times I did, it was in a Duster. That led me to buy my '70 Duster 340 seven years ago. It had a high performance engine and low profile tires to allow it to go 140MPH. The Plymouth Duster was always my favorite. For over ten years, I also owned a '73 Plymouth Fury 425 that'd go 140. It's second in the running. My favorite though is the only car I have now, my '77 Olds Cutlass Salon Colonnade I bought in 1991.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

SFC Ollie said:


> Great thread, I can't wait for the first Monday in May when we start our weekly car shows again. For a village of 1200, we manage to get 200+ classic cars every week. It is an awesome show. I'll take some pics this summer.
> 
> Anyway the number one classic car as far as I am concerned has to be the 68 Boss



I went to only one car show with my Duster, which had won 1st place at Cherry's Jubilee in Monterey, CA, with an upholstery guy I bought it from. I didn't enter, but my friend from the shop was giving me a few pointers once in awhile. Like the man at Pure Water who died was always trying to get me to go to Hot August Nights, the shop guy was very helpful and coincidentally was at the car show I was at.


----------



## BULLITT65

Well you may want to check your notes then, 1969 was the first year for the boss mustang. 
And while were at it the 1970 GTO also had uncovered horizontal headlights.
ODDBALL where are you man????


----------



## koshergrl

Darkwind said:


> Grandfather owned one of these when I was knee high to a jackrabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could beat on it with a sledge, shoot it with a 06, throw it off of a cliff....Ramblers just lived forever.


 
Unfortunately. I had one when I was a young married..it was classic then and I HATED the shit out of that thing.


----------



## asaratis

BULLITT65 said:


> Well you may want to check your notes then, 1969 was the first year for the boss mustang.
> And while were at it the 1970 GTO also had uncovered horizontal headlights.
> ODDBALL where are you man????



Yep! ...but the lamps weren't right next to each other...didn't look near as cool....and the thrill factor of the initial GTO body shape was gone for me by then.  The '64 was the coolest ever made, '65 wasn't bad and seems more popular to the model makers...


I didn't do much customizing to mine...just painted the center horizontal chrome strip in each half of the grille flat black...and the chrome pieces around the headlights flat black (made the lamps look small)...moved the dim lamps to the inside positions...added a pair of rectangular Marchal driving lights in the grille cavities...put on polished chrome baby moon hub caps...removed the dealer's marking from the trunk.

..had a 3:08 rear end ratio...not as fast as a 4:11 on the drag, but I got 23mpg on long trips...and could go 140 mph easy...once drove a 450 mile trip through several towns and two cities without touching the brakes except for one time in having to line up with the gas pump.

I kick myself daily for not having kept the car.


----------



## SFC Ollie

BULLITT65 said:


> Well you may want to check your notes then, 1969 was the first year for the boss mustang.
> And while were at it the 1970 GTO also had uncovered horizontal headlights.
> ODDBALL where are you man????



I won't argue 68 or 69, I was young then, now I'm old...you want perfection?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I am amazed at finding these threads today!  On cars! This is the first one I am reading but just look at all the cars here!  Wow...   This morning early I had prayed for a friend and asked the Lord to buy him a car because he did a great thing for the Lord and for me.  I know he must be wondering what is she talking about? He never even mentioned wanting  a car to my knowledge.... I just wanted to see him get a nice surprise!    

 I know the Lord is going to pick him out one and I'm sure it is going to be a fine piece of machinery!  I don't think I have ever asked the Lord to do that for a person before - I remember asking once for my son to find one that worked but I don't think I asked God to give it to him.  Maybe I did, perhaps  yrs ago... but I don't recall it now..  

All I know is that my God is answering my prayers even now!   ALL OF THEM.


----------



## BULLITT65

yes, perfection will do nicely. =)


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skeg3Y6sptg]The Flintstones cartoon - Fred Flintstone's car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

I actually owned one of my very favorites.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Closest I ever came was a 71 Mustang I bought in 1982 or 83 in Germany.....


----------



## JWBooth

S.J. said:


>


Beautifully Ugly


----------



## asaratis

JWBooth said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully Ugly
Click to expand...


...as was every Edsel made...


----------



## SFC Ollie

couple from this years car cruise.


----------



## asaratis

SFC Ollie said:


> couple from this years car cruise.



That was three...but thanks!


----------



## SFC Ollie

We get anywhere from 100 to 300 cars every Monday night during the summer.......


----------



## asaratis

SFC Ollie said:


> We get anywhere from 100 to 300 cars every Monday night during the summer.......



Where is this?  I may come next summer.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Home


----------



## asaratis

SFC Ollie said:


> Home



Damn!  I have to be in court on the 24th!  I will make it next summer though...and that's a fact!


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's a nice little show that triples the population of the village on Monday nights...or doubles it anyway....

And 3 or 4 times each summer my Honor Guard opens the show...


----------



## Gracie

Does a 1972 GTO classify as classic?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yep


----------



## Gracie

Then that's my fav car. I had one, once upon a time.


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather owned one of these when I was knee high to a jackrabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could beat on it with a sledge, shoot it with a 06, throw it off of a cliff....Ramblers just lived forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. I had one when I was a young married..it was classic then and I HATED the shit out of that thing.
Click to expand...

I can sympathize.

My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.


----------



## Zona

73 Pacer...duh!


----------



## Desperado

My Favorite American Classic Car
1967 Chevrolet Corvette Sting Ray





Now if you are talking about overall favorite Classic Car
Hard to beat a Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona just for the exhaust note alone/


----------



## Desperado

Zona said:


> 73 Pacer...duh!



Too bad that pic is of a Gremlin


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Darkwind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandfather owned one of these when I was knee high to a jackrabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could beat on it with a sledge, shoot it with a 06, throw it off of a cliff....Ramblers just lived forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. I had one when I was a young married..it was classic then and I HATED the shit out of that thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
Click to expand...


Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.

Mopar are most reliable.


----------



## asaratis

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. I had one when I was a young married..it was classic then and I HATED the shit out of that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.

My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!

Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.


----------



## Zona

Desperado said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 73 Pacer...duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that pic is of a Gremlin
Click to expand...


You missed my point.


----------



## S.J.

asaratis said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully Ugly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...as was every Edsel made...
Click to expand...

It's a Dodge.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
Click to expand...


The Demon is Plymouth too. Corvair's idk. But hey, my Duster had four-on-the-floor, and I converted it to overdrive with a transmission from Keisler automotive. I miss the Duster, but I sold it back to a different shop in the same building as the upholstery guy so I can go see it if I want. I suppose, it's still around. I never could drive it as smooth as the man I bought it from. 

Keisler Engineering


----------



## Vandalshandle

A 1960 Chrysler 300. To me, there is no production car that was ever near as exciting as this car. You have to open this Ebay site, and scroll down to check out the pictures and specs. The dashboard was a sight to behold! It was kind of a cross between something from the Jetsons, the Apollo space capsule, and a chrome masterpiece of art. The seats tilted sideways for easy entry and exit. My favorite fetaure was the console, that went all the way from the dash to the back seat back rest cushion. No other car had that. 
The engine specs were awsome.This was the last year of the huge tail fins.

I think that I would sell my soul for this car.

Chrysler : 300 Series Chrysler 300F Hardtop in Chrysler | eBay Motors


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## asaratis

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Demon is Plymouth too. Corvair's idk. But hey, my Duster had four-on-the-floor, and I converted it to overdrive with a transmission from Keisler automotive. I miss the Duster, but I sold it back to a different shop in the same building as the upholstery guy so I can go see it if I want. I suppose, it's still around. I never could drive it as smooth as the man I bought it from.
> 
> Keisler Engineering
Click to expand...

Had a young kid that worked for me once...he had a Dodge Super bee...yellow with the black butt band and all...wanted some drag links put on it...I had a welder do the work for him one night at the shop...he was so proud of it...and the way it would lift up in the back when he goosed it from a stand still..really fast car.  He later sold it.  A month or so later, I visited the site where the car was split in half after hitting a huge pecan tree broadside with four kids in it at the time...all four died...the engine was found several hundred feet from the two halves of the car.  I felt guilty for a while for helping make it such a wicked speedster...but I finally got over it after convincing myself if I hadn't done it, somebody else would have.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Demon is Plymouth too. Corvair's idk. But hey, my Duster had four-on-the-floor, and I converted it to overdrive with a transmission from Keisler automotive. I miss the Duster, but I sold it back to a different shop in the same building as the upholstery guy so I can go see it if I want. I suppose, it's still around. I never could drive it as smooth as the man I bought it from.
> 
> Keisler Engineering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a young kid that worked for me once...he had a Dodge Super bee...yellow with the black butt band and all...wanted some drag links put on it...I had a welder do the work for him one night at the shop...he was so proud of it...and the way it would lift up in the back when he goosed it from a stand still..really fast car.  He later sold it.  A month or so later, I visited the site where the car was split in half after hitting a huge pecan tree broadside with four kids in it at the time...all four died...the engine was found several hundred feet from the two halves of the car.  I felt guilty for a while for helping make it such a wicked speedster...but I finally got over it after convincing myself if I hadn't done it, somebody else would have.
Click to expand...


That makes me remember bicycling. I used to go up to the summit of the Santa Cruz mountains here, but now I'm a regular old flatlander. It's good not to see those flowers at locations where bicyclists have died.

My sister's old boyfriend for many, many years was a mechanic, but he died in a scuba diving accident off of Half Moon Bay. He helped me buy my first car, a '67 Volvo 122S I had for 12 years. 

My current long-time friend also is a mechanic, and I have wondered how he felt about keeping my cars in such good shape, so I can risk my life at times. Those muscle cars are a serious temptation.

The important thing is to enjoy them. When I first drove my Fury and when I went camping with the wife, I would repeat to her my impression of the car in the mountains of how I get a "big feeling" from it.


----------



## Darkwind

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately. I had one when I was a young married..it was classic then and I HATED the shit out of that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure.  But I think they are Mopar's.  Like I said, you could drive the thing over a good sized cliff and all you'd need to do is pull the plugs to blow out the oil, and you'd be good to go!

In fact, I did that with My brothers 71 Chevy Nova after he rolled it in Calivaras (sp?) Canyon.

lol



Okay, here we go.



> *Rambler* was an automobile brand name used by the Thomas B. Jeffery Company between 1900 and 1914, then by its successor, Nash Motors from 1950 to 1954, and finally by Nash's successor, American Motors Corporation from 1954 to 1969. It was often nicknamed the "Kenosha Cadillac" after its place of manufacture.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambler_(automobile)#cite_note-1



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambler_(automobile)


----------



## Ernie S.

S.J. said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully Ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as was every Edsel made...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Dodge.
Click to expand...


There is an overgrown lot in town that has12 or 14 late 50's Fords, Mercuries and Edsels. They probably haven't moved in 40 years


----------



## Ernie S.

Darkwind said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure.  But I think they are Mopar's.  Like I said, you could drive the thing over a good sized cliff and all you'd need to do is pull the plugs to blow out the oil, and you'd be good to go!
> 
> In fact, I did that with My brothers 71 Chevy Nova after he rolled it in Calivaras (sp?) Canyon.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rambler* was an automobile brand name used by the Thomas B. Jeffery Company between 1900 and 1914, then by its successor, Nash Motors from 1950 to 1954, and finally by Nash's successor, American Motors Corporation from 1954 to 1969. It was often nicknamed the "Kenosha Cadillac" after its place of manufacture.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambler_(automobile)#cite_note-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambler_(automobile)
Click to expand...

Mopar is Chrysler, (Chrysler,Plymouth Dodge and DeSoto)
Rambler, either Nash or American Motors were Chrysler products.
The Rambler name was long gone by the time Chrysler bought American Motors.


----------



## BULLITT65

Rambler is an american motors product, and is not considered mopar. 
Mopar = Chrysler/Plymouth/Dodge

If ODDBALL was here still he could give some insight....

How do you send a personal message to someone?


----------



## asaratis

BULLITT65 said:


> Rambler is an american motors product, and is not considered mopar.
> Mopar = Chrysler/Plymouth/Dodge
> 
> If ODDBALL was here still he could give some insight....
> 
> How do you send a personal message to someone?


You can go to your CP...or you can click on his name in a post (or where he is listed as having posted last or starting a thread)

any of these will give you the option of sending PMs


----------



## asaratis

Ernie S. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...as was every Edsel made...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an overgrown lot in town that has12 or 14 late 50's Fords, Mercuries and Edsels. They probably haven't moved in 40 years
Click to expand...


It's shameful they are not kept inside.

There's a family just south of my home that has about 50 old cars parked inside of two large garages behind their home.  They're parked about 6 inches apart...so to get into the last one to move it, you have to move all the others first.

Beautiful cars from the 40s, 50s 60s...some made in Canada


----------



## BULLITT65

I can click on your name and it gives me the option of sending a private message, but on ODDBALL it doesn't. I want to send him an email about his car. any help? i


----------



## FJO

I've had many cars that would be considered classics today.

1958 Chevrolet Impala convertible.
1961 Pontiac.
1968 Oldsmobile Cutlass.
1972 Ford Torino station wagon (family man, you know)
1990 Pontiac Bonneville.

and more....

Many more domestic pieces of union produced crap, but they all needed to be traded due to premature malfunction.

Then I grew up and bought a 2002 Toyota Sienna minivan. I drove it for 361,000 miles and I traded it in for a 2013 Sienna minivan, but in hind sight, I should have given it to my daughter because with all that mileage she still would have got more mileage out of it than she would ever get from a new union produced domestic piece of crap.

Learned my lesson: Never by any car produced by union union thugs, who are ready put you and your family on the unemployment line by striking for unrealistic demands for unearned privileges and are hell bent on turning prosperous right-to-work states into piss poor hell holes like union-infected Detroit.


----------



## FJO

Mine as cherry red. But can you imagine anything more beautiful?

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=Z8o8Uo_vOeOg2gXXlIH4DQ&ved=0CEMQ9QEwAA


----------



## BULLITT65

The torino station wagon? 1990 bonneville no way a classic!


----------



## asaratis

BULLITT65 said:


> I can click on your name and it gives me the option of sending a private message, but on ODDBALL it doesn't. I want to send him an email about his car. any help? i


.
I don't find the name on the members list.


----------



## BULLITT65

Fjo i was going to reply to your message but I don't have enough street cred on here until i post about 45 more times. OK dub question what is the significance of the "thanks" and the rep power?


----------



## BULLITT65

ODDBALL was one of the first guys to comment on this thread, check page one. He was the reason I started chatting it up with you guys, he posted the picture of the 70 AAR Cuda in white. I actually thought it was a cool car and wanted to learn more about it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Thanks is just thanks...Many times it simply means that the thanker agrees with your post or found it a good post in some way.

Rep is your reputation. each 1000 rep points that other users give to you increases your reputation power by 1.... What does it mean? What ever you want it to mean...


----------



## SFC Ollie

BULLITT65 said:


> ODDBALL was one of the first guys to comment on this thread, check page one. He was the reason I started chatting it up with you guys, he posted the picture of the 70 AAR Cuda in white. I actually thought it was a cool car and wanted to learn more about it.



Oddball is currently Banned from the site....Don't know why and I believe it is site rules not to discuss the banned....


----------



## Zona

Is a 1987 Toyota Mr2 considered a classic?  I had that car from 95-06.


----------



## asaratis

Zona said:


> Is a 1987 Toyota Mr2 considered a classic?  I had that car from 95-06.



It may be to you.  I consider nothing less than 30 years old AND maintaining a 'classic' visual appeal...to be classic.   Yours fails on both counts....but that's just MY opinion.


----------



## BULLITT65

I agree. I think except for a small few, 1973 is the cut off date. I would say the exception might be the smokey and the bandit trans am, or similar. You could say a 1985 grand national is desirable and was a super fast production car, but I wouldn't qualify it as a classic. get it?


----------



## Desperado

asaratis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 1987 Toyota Mr2 considered a classic?  I had that car from 95-06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be to you.  I consider nothing less than 30 years old AND maintaining a 'classic' visual appeal...to be classic.   Yours fails on both counts....but that's just MY opinion.
Click to expand...


And just because it is old does not make it a classic either.


----------



## asaratis

Desperado said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 1987 Toyota Mr2 considered a classic?  I had that car from 95-06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be to you.  I consider nothing less than 30 years old *AND maintaining a 'classic' visual appeal*...to be classic.   Yours fails on both counts....but that's just MY opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just because it is old does not make it a classic either.
Click to expand...

..hence the bold text.


----------



## Desperado

asaratis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be to you.  I consider nothing less than 30 years old *AND maintaining a 'classic' visual appeal*...to be classic.   Yours fails on both counts....but that's just MY opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is old does not make it a classic either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..hence the bold text.
Click to expand...


I saw that and was just adding emphasis to it


----------



## asaratis

Desperado said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is old does not make it a classic either.
> 
> 
> 
> ..hence the bold text.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that and was just adding emphasis to it
Click to expand...


...and I believe the age is not as important as the visual...the classic lines.    I considered the '64 Ferrari GTO to be a classic car in 1965...

It was an improvement over the classic lines of the 1954 Jaguar D-Type.

The Aston-Martin DB-7 was also classic to me before it aged much.





'64 Ferrari GTO


----------



## Jarlaxle

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize.
> 
> My grandfather died at 86.  I think he owned a total of 3 cars.  All of them Ramblers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
Click to expand...


No, Nader was a PR-hungry hack and an attention-whore.  The problem with the Corvair was usually in the driver's seat!


----------



## Jarlaxle

asaratis said:


> BULLITT65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can click on your name and it gives me the option of sending a private message, but on ODDBALL it doesn't. I want to send him an email about his car. any help? i
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I don't find the name on the members list.
Click to expand...


His account was deleted.


----------



## Jarlaxle

BULLITT65 said:


> I agree. I think except for a small few, 1973 is the cut off date. I would say the exception might be the smokey and the bandit trans am, or similar. You could say a 1985 grand national is desirable and was a super fast production car, but I wouldn't qualify it as a classic. get it?



Yes, it would!  There are many classics from after 1973!  Here are a couple, in fact:


----------



## MaryL

I don't want to end this board, please. A 1952 MG TD in basic British racing green.  Right hand drive.


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Ernie S.

Here is the ultimate American Muscle car:






It is the only surviving 1966 Shelby Cobra Super Snake. It carries a 427 cubic inch Ford engine with twin Paxton superchargers, giving it 800 HP. The car was capable if going from 0 to 100 MPH and back to 0 in just over 10 seconds all within 1/4 mile.
It's best 0 to 60 run was just under 3 seconds.


----------



## Ropey

I bought a 71 Challenger R/T. 383Magnum, race cam, headers and traction bars.






It wasn't as cherry as this but much the same.


----------



## freedombecki

1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:





Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.


----------



## asaratis

Jarlaxle said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those Mopar? I belong to Mopar Alley here in the San Jose area. My dad died at the age of 90 and my mom died last march at 94. My dad owned a Corvair in the early eighties.
> 
> Mopar are most reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Nader was a PR-hungry hack and an attention-whore.  The problem with the Corvair was usually in the driver's seat!
Click to expand...

Actually, it was a combination of  two things:  weight distribution (too much of it was behind the rear axle)  and the independent swing axles in the rear (if the car swerved hard enough in one direction..the inside rear axle and wheel would tuck itself so far up under the car that when it came down on that side, it would tend to turn over)

It was extremely unsafe.  The Volkswagen had similar features, but the motor was a lot lighter and the axle swing was more restricted.   Believe me...I drove them both.

Nader may have been an attention whore, but he was right about the Corvair.


----------



## S.J.




----------



## S.J.




----------



## Ropey

S.J. said:


>



I loved those cars. The 69 Judge was a killer.

Here come the Judge, here come the Judge, ya better watch out, 'cause here come the Judge.


----------



## asaratis

MaryL said:


> I don't want to end this board, please. A 1952 MG TD in basic British racing green.  Right hand drive.



I literally love the MG TA, TC, TD, TF.

Austin Healey 3000 is awesome also.

Here's your order...except for the drive side.  Enjoy!





More photos:
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...jsp?paId=528029034&tracktype=usedcc&aff=aol#3



RealTime Video


Re: Your sig...after I left the home town, I called my mother everyday.  That is good advice!


----------



## SFC Ollie

What was left of a 69 Opel Rally, after meeting a Deer at 60 MPH and 2 AM...







OSCCA = Opel Sports Car Club of America


----------



## asaratis

freedombecki said:


> 1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.



Keep it up...keep it polished...when the offer gets to $100,000...sell it!


----------



## Jarlaxle

asaratis said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you know that Corvairs are GM, not Mopar.
> 
> My brother had a Corvair Monza 4-speed stick.  My dad had a butt naked three speed.  I used the 3-speed at college one year...totaled to out by hitting the concrete 14th street bridge abutment in a driving rain...wasn't hurt badly...my passenger and fraternity brother was unhurt except that he slid across the vinyl bench seat (and into me) so fast that it burnt his ass without scorching his pants...God's truth.  I ended up with my head in the rain gutter, my legs still in the car...and an 18 wheeler slidin' toward the door...stopping just a few feet from closing it on my legs!...God's truth!
> 
> Ralph Nader was correct...the Corvair was the most unsafe car on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Nader was a PR-hungry hack and an attention-whore.  The problem with the Corvair was usually in the driver's seat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was a combination of  two things:  weight distribution (too much of it was behind the rear axle)  and the independent swing axles in the rear (if the car swerved hard enough in one direction..the inside rear axle and wheel would tuck itself so far up under the car that when it came down on that side, it would tend to turn over)
> 
> It was extremely unsafe.  The Volkswagen had similar features, but the motor was a lot lighter and the axle swing was more restricted.   Believe me...I drove them both.
> 
> Nader may have been an attention whore, but he was right about the Corvair.
Click to expand...


It was no worse than the Porsche 911's legendary knife-in-the-back snap oversteer! (Note: this was a feature of 911's into the 90's!)  The VW would also do it...my mother owned a VW and a Corvair, and she always rated the 'Vair as the better handler.


----------



## Jarlaxle

freedombecki said:


> 1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.



It's not EFI, is it?

I have one of those...1979 CDV, black over red leather.  I have personally had every bolt on and off that car myself at least once!


----------



## Ernie S.

SFC Ollie said:


> What was left of a 69 Opel Rally, after meeting a Deer at 60 MPH and 2 AM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSCCA = Opel Sports Car Club of America



A friend of mine had one of those. I believe Jimmy rolled his.

The Cobra I posted earlier is one of 2 Super Snakes. Shelby built the second for Bill Cosby who returned it after just one ride in it.
He wrote a comedy piece about the car.

Enjoy some classic Cosby.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-JQksYxgM0]Bill Cosby 200MPH - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ernie S. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was left of a 69 Opel Rally, after meeting a Deer at 60 MPH and 2 AM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSCCA = Opel Sports Car Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had one of those. I believe Jimmy rolled his.
> 
> The Cobra I posted earlier is one of 2 Super Snakes. Shelby built the second for Bill Cosby who returned it after just one ride in it.
> He wrote a comedy piece about the car.
> 
> Enjoy some classic Cosby.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-JQksYxgM0]Bill Cosby 200MPH - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


How odd. That Opel was owned by and rolled by my Brother Jim.....


----------



## S.J.




----------



## westwall

freedombecki said:


> 1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.







Nice ride!  They tell me you need Captains Papers to drive one!


----------



## S.J.




----------



## Ernie S.

SFC Ollie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was left of a 69 Opel Rally, after meeting a Deer at 60 MPH and 2 AM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSCCA = Opel Sports Car Club of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine had one of those. I believe Jimmy rolled his.
> 
> The Cobra I posted earlier is one of 2 Super Snakes. Shelby built the second for Bill Cosby who returned it after just one ride in it.
> He wrote a comedy piece about the car.
> 
> Enjoy some classic Cosby.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-JQksYxgM0]Bill Cosby 200MPH - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How odd. That Opel was owned by and rolled by my Brother Jim.....
Click to expand...

Jimmy lived in Connecticut. Odd connection though.


----------



## Ernie S.

S.J. said:


>



I had a 66 SS 396. Damn!


----------



## Ernie S.

S.J. said:


>



A 58, right? Now compare that car to the 58 Caddy Eldorado.


----------



## asaratis

Jarlaxle said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Nader was a PR-hungry hack and an attention-whore.  The problem with the Corvair was usually in the driver's seat!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a combination of  two things:  weight distribution (too much of it was behind the rear axle)  and the independent swing axles in the rear (if the car swerved hard enough in one direction..the inside rear axle and wheel would tuck itself so far up under the car that when it came down on that side, it would tend to turn over)
> 
> It was extremely unsafe.  The Volkswagen had similar features, but the motor was a lot lighter and the axle swing was more restricted.   Believe me...I drove them both.
> 
> Nader may have been an attention whore, but he was right about the Corvair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was no worse than the Porsche 911's legendary knife-in-the-back snap oversteer! (Note: this was a feature of 911's into the 90's!)  The VW would also do it...my mother owned a VW and a Corvair, and she always rated the 'Vair as the better handler.
Click to expand...

I've driven them both...a lot...a '58 VW, two '61 Corvairs and a '64 VW...Corvairs were worse by far...I never had a problem with oversteer in the VWs.  I guess what we have here is a difference of opinion...likely influenced by different driving techniques.  I was taught to never jerk the wheel.


----------



## S.J.

Ernie S. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 58, right? Now compare that car to the 58 Caddy Eldorado.
Click to expand...

No, this is the 58.  Pretty similar.  In fact, there was very little difference until 63 when they hid the headlights.


----------



## asaratis

S.J. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 58, right? Now compare that car to the 58 Caddy Eldorado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, this is the 58.  Pretty similar.  In fact, there was very little difference until 63 when they hid the headlights.
Click to expand...


The top one is a '62.


----------



## S.J.

asaratis said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 58, right? Now compare that car to the 58 Caddy Eldorado.
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the 58.  Pretty similar.  In fact, there was very little difference until 63 when they hid the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top one is a '62.
Click to expand...

Yes.  I guess they figured "Why mess with a good thing"?  Everybody thought the hidden headlights was so cool and futuristic, etc. but I liked the old ones better.  Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.


----------



## asaratis

S.J. said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the 58.  Pretty similar.  In fact, there was very little difference until 63 when they hid the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is a '62.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  I guess they figured "Why mess with a good thing"?  Everybody thought the hidden headlights was so cool and futuristic, etc. but I liked the old ones better.  Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.
Click to expand...

I like the older ones too.  Even the '54 with its 6cylinder engine appeals to me...the wire covers on the head lamps...the protruding taillights...


----------



## Ropey

S.J. said:


> Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.
Click to expand...







'67 looks pretty much the same.


----------



## S.J.

asaratis said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is a '62.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I guess they figured "Why mess with a good thing"?  Everybody thought the hidden headlights was so cool and futuristic, etc. but I liked the old ones better.  Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the older ones too.  Even the '54 with its 6cylinder engine appeals to me...the wire covers on the head lamps...the protruding taillights...
Click to expand...

Yeah, the Corvette was the All-American sports car for many years.  The Thunderbird gave it a good run for it's money but always lagged slightly behind the Vette.


----------



## asaratis

S.J. said:


> ...
> Yeah, the Corvette was the All-American sports car for many years.  The Thunderbird gave it a good run for it's money but always lagged slightly behind the Vette.


Ford never got into sports car suspensions like GM did.  Ford stuck with the solid read axles..and then went to that heavy ass four seater.  The Vette has been fiberglass from the get go.


----------



## jan

Oh yeah!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

asaratis said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a combination of  two things:  weight distribution (too much of it was behind the rear axle)  and the independent swing axles in the rear (if the car swerved hard enough in one direction..the inside rear axle and wheel would tuck itself so far up under the car that when it came down on that side, it would tend to turn over)
> 
> It was extremely unsafe.  The Volkswagen had similar features, but the motor was a lot lighter and the axle swing was more restricted.   Believe me...I drove them both.
> 
> Nader may have been an attention whore, but he was right about the Corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was no worse than the Porsche 911's legendary knife-in-the-back snap oversteer! (Note: this was a feature of 911's into the 90's!)  The VW would also do it...my mother owned a VW and a Corvair, and she always rated the 'Vair as the better handler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've driven them both...a lot...a '58 VW, two '61 Corvairs and a '64 VW...Corvairs were worse by far...I never had a problem with oversteer in the VWs.  I guess what we have here is a difference of opinion...likely influenced by different driving techniques.  I was taught to never jerk the wheel.
Click to expand...


That's a no-brainer. Never buy a car with a steering problem, pretty much the only standard I have to buy a car or not, other than finding something underneath it or under the hood. I doubt there is any good way to fix such a problem in the column.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

In 1965, my mother-in-law had a Mustang and we drove to Sea Ranch, CA, with it, on highway 128 to the coast, where she owned a lot in the woods. We'd always stay at the same motel in Gualala, and I'd walk alone into town to a tavern to play pool. I don't think sis talked much to my dad about this, but my sister now lives in Sea Ranch and also in Petaluma.


----------



## asaratis

Ropey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '67 looks pretty much the same.
Click to expand...


...except for those nice bumpers!


----------



## Jarlaxle

asaratis said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a combination of  two things:  weight distribution (too much of it was behind the rear axle)  and the independent swing axles in the rear (if the car swerved hard enough in one direction..the inside rear axle and wheel would tuck itself so far up under the car that when it came down on that side, it would tend to turn over)
> 
> It was extremely unsafe.  The Volkswagen had similar features, but the motor was a lot lighter and the axle swing was more restricted.   Believe me...I drove them both.
> 
> Nader may have been an attention whore, but he was right about the Corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was no worse than the Porsche 911's legendary knife-in-the-back snap oversteer! (Note: this was a feature of 911's into the 90's!)  The VW would also do it...my mother owned a VW and a Corvair, and she always rated the 'Vair as the better handler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've driven them both...a lot...a '58 VW, two '61 Corvairs and a '64 VW...Corvairs were worse by far...I never had a problem with oversteer in the VWs.  I guess what we have here is a difference of opinion...likely influenced by different driving techniques.  I was taught to never jerk the wheel.
Click to expand...


You don't have to.  Simply getting off the gas mid-corner could put a 911 or a VW in a spin! (It's called "lift-throttle oversteer".)


----------



## Zona

asaratis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 1987 Toyota Mr2 considered a classic?  I had that car from 95-06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be to you.  I consider nothing less than 30 years old AND maintaining a 'classic' visual appeal...to be classic.   Yours fails on both counts....but that's just MY opinion.
Click to expand...


Its my understanding in order for it to get Classic plates it has to be 25 years old?  

This is my version of my "classic".


----------



## Papageorgio

I don't consider any late 80's car a classic. 70's, maybe early 80's could be considered classic.


----------



## asaratis

asaratis said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is a '62.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I guess they figured "Why mess with a good thing"?  Everybody thought the hidden headlights was so cool and futuristic, etc. but I liked the old ones better.  Still, the 63 was pretty cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I like the older ones too.  Even the '54 with its 6cylinder engine appeals to me...the wire covers on the head lamps...the protruding taillights..*.
Click to expand...


A '54 Vette just sold on Barrett-Jackson for $65,000






This is not the one, but just as good lookin'....


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> I don't consider any late 80's car a classic. 70's, maybe early 80's could be considered classic.



1980's model cars were junk, plus we had to drive 55.


----------



## Zona

westwall said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride!  They tell me you need Captains Papers to drive one!
Click to expand...


Shipboard and airline.


----------



## Zona

jan said:


> Oh yeah!



That was a beautiful car and I had high hopes for the new ones...but not sure what happened.


----------



## Missourian

You know what this thread is missing?

Some sweet classic pickups...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Moonglow said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider any late 80's car a classic. 70's, maybe early 80's could be considered classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980's model cars were junk, plus we had to drive 55.
Click to expand...


Werd. My wife drove a '84 Chevy Cavalier for many years, but I got to love it, so we kept it for more than 10 years. It was reliable but damn well needed a lot of fixing. LOL

I am not absolutely sure about this lake since this was 20 years ago, but we went on a trip in the Cavalier back then to Crystal Lake in Shasta County, near Cassel, CA, and I found an old logging road on our way there to Crystal Lake (I'm pretty sure the only way to get up there). The Chevy was a lot of fun to drive at that point. The lookout on a cliff above the lake is unbelievable. You can see not only one valley close up below but another valley not far beyond that. I always wanted to go back but a few years ago, I lost my notes with the directions.

The lake is north of highway 299, near Lookout Mountain.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Mustang in the original form.


----------



## asaratis

Zona said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a beautiful car and I had high hopes for the new ones...but not sure what happened.
> ...
Click to expand...


A baby blue '57 T'bird just sold on Barrett-Jackson for $100,000....


----------



## Derideo_Te

Style, handling, performance all in one package.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Would love to have this in my garage........


----------



## freedombecki

westwall said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father-in-law gave his old one to my husband, and we still have it. White leather seats. People follow us and ask to buy it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride! They tell me you need Captains Papers to drive one!
Click to expand...

  

Thanks, but not quite. His dad was very intelligent. He turned around and bought a car that got 22 MPG when he retired. We're still paying for 12 MPG when we use it for emergency purposes only, 30 years later.


----------



## freedombecki

Derideo_Te said:


> Style, handling, performance all in one package.


 Pretty car!


----------



## Octarine

We used to drive an MGB GT.


----------



## R.C. Christian




----------



## Jarlaxle

Moonglow said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider any late 80's car a classic. 70's, maybe early 80's could be considered classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980's model cars were junk, plus we had to drive 55.
Click to expand...


High-performance cars reappeared in the 80's.  The 5.0 Mustangs, the TPI F-cars, Corvettes, the Buick Grand National...even the turbocharged FWD Chryslers.


----------



## Synthaholic

I used to have a 1973 Cutlass Supreme (350 4-barrel):







And also a 1979 Dodge Aspen (classic Dodge Slant 6):








The thing is, I've never been much of a car guy, so even though I had two great classics, I never realized it at the time.


----------



## asaratis

Synthaholic said:


> I used to have a 1973 Cutlass Supreme (350 4-barrel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also a 1979 Dodge Aspen (classic Dodge Slant 6):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, I've never been much of a car guy, so even though I had two great classics, I never realized it at the time.



The Slant Six was one of the best 6 cylinder engines ever made.  I had a whole fleet of half-ton work trucks with that engine.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Synthaholic said:


> I used to have a 1973 Cutlass Supreme (350 4-barrel):



This pic looks exactly like the '77 Olds I still have...for 20+ years now. It has a small block 350. Still jets off the line with its all-original engine.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Of course by now we've all heard about this........

Under Dust And Rust, 'New' Classic Cars Go Up For Auction

Under Dust And Rust, 'New' Classic Cars Go Up For Auction : NPR


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

SFC Ollie said:


> Of course by now we've all heard about this........
> 
> Under Dust And Rust, 'New' Classic Cars Go Up For Auction
> 
> Under Dust And Rust, 'New' Classic Cars Go Up For Auction : NPR



I'd love to have that new '64 Impala. I often really wish they would make the old cars now today. It would be a lot more convenient.


----------



## Synthaholic

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a 1973 Cutlass Supreme (350 4-barrel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic looks exactly like the '77 Olds I still have...for 20+ years now. It has a small block 350. Still jets off the line with its all-original engine.
Click to expand...


Landau roofs were big back then!


----------



## eflatminor

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> What´s your american dreamcar?



'64 Lincoln

1964 Lincoln Continental for sale | Hemmings Motor News

Black on black.  Bad as hell!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I need a paint job. LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie

Had one of these in 75.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

*Charge!!!!*


----------

